# tree worker dies after boom malfunction.



## farmer steve (May 29, 2015)

http://abc27.com/2015/05/28/person-killed-by-fall-in-camp-hill/


----------



## treedoc40 (May 30, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of a cable of the boom snapping/breaking at the elbow? If so, how & why would this happen? What would be the probability of this happening?


----------



## treedoc40 (May 30, 2015)

Could this be caused by any manufacturer defects?


----------



## treedoc40 (May 30, 2015)

Does anyone know of any experts in PA that could help this company in 1) examining the truck, OSHA investigation, etc?


----------



## lone wolf (May 30, 2015)

I wonder what brand lift failed and what year?


----------



## treedoc40 (May 30, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> http://abc27.com/2015/05/28/person-killed-by-fall-in-camp-hill/


Thank you for posting this. Are you in the Tree business? If so, maybe you could help with some of the questions I asked.


----------



## lone wolf (May 30, 2015)

treedoc40 said:


> Thank you for posting this. Are you in the Tree business? If so, maybe you could help with some of the questions I asked.


What lift do you have that you are worried about? There are bulletins for repairs that the factory corrected on my new High Ranger . I had to have them come out and weld an extra bracket on the boom.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 31, 2015)

The Altec LRIII is a cable drive upper boom. They required that the cables be replaced every 5 years. They require this because cables do fail.
The predecessor to the LRIII is the Asplundh AL-50 (?) which are not serviceable after 20 years and are required to be taken out of service and cut up.


----------



## Pelorus (May 31, 2015)

Being one of the former owners of a 1972 L-45 currently owned (and still very much operational) by a friend, I will now be especially mindful to try avoid the possibility of getting swatted by the bucket when helping him.


----------



## treedoc40 (May 31, 2015)

How about a 1994 GMC Truck with a 2002 Asplundh boom?


----------



## treedoc40 (May 31, 2015)

Pelorus...being that someone did die, I would think all would be mindful. I would think that your SOP and safety procedures would state that no groundsman should be under the boom.


----------



## treedoc40 (May 31, 2015)

@ lone wolf...2002 Asplundh boom


----------



## treedoc40 (May 31, 2015)

Thank you CalTreeEquip...where can I find that information that you posted?


----------



## treedoc40 (May 31, 2015)

CalTreeEquip said:


> The Altec LRIII is a cable drive upper boom. They required that the cables be replaced every 5 years. They require this because cables do fail.
> The predecessor to the LRIII is the Asplundh AL-50 (?) which are not serviceable after 20 years and are required to be taken out of service and cut up.


Could you please tell me where to find this information? Thank you!


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 1, 2015)

This (different) tragedy was recentlyposted in TCIA's accident / fatality email. Sad.

http://www.abqjournal.com/592028/news/7-year-old-boy-injured-in-crane-accident-has-died.html

http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/22898/


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 1, 2015)

treedoc40 said:


> Pelorus...being that someone did die, I would think all would be mindful. I would think that your SOP and safety procedures would state that no groundsman should be under the boom.



You don't work in this industry do you? If the groundies didn't walk under the boom, there wouldn't be any work done, cause you would have to move the boom out of the way after every branch. Groundies stay out of the drop zone to avoid being hit by falling branches and that's dealt with through communications (yell/response, whistles, microphones, hand signals etc). 

Our booms are inspected yearly, non-destructive inspection and testing and dielectric testing.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 1, 2015)

Drive cables need periodic checking for fatigue breaks which are not necessarily red flagged. A valley break is red flagged because it means the core is turning loose. I aways used cable and chain lube or wd 40 and a important nylon brush to clean and lube mine. All drive cables by the book should be retired after 3 years of normal use. If you have been in contact with energized conductors and had an arc it should be very carefully checked and stress checked as well. Never use wire brush to clean the cables as they can lose a wire and make you think the cable is frayed.


----------



## treedoc40 (Jun 2, 2015)

At BS WetCoast...been in the family business for almost 40 yrs writing policies and procedures and keeping up with the constant changing standards and laws, as well as developing continuous training for the employees. When there is a continuous pattern of a Veteran employee 25+ yrs, violating simply safety standards, complacency kills. When being told "to move" on many occasions as well as being in direct "drop zone" by the foreman and boom operator as well as other grounds man running the chipper and log truck, you have some personal responsibility and liability as well. I have to say our men communicate very well. It is difficult to understand why choices are made and why requests and warnings were ignored. It's even more difficult to deal with the fact a veteran employee has died on a job. This crew was amazing. It is my understanding that this is an open forum to ask questions and get feeback in a positive way. You have zero grounds to make a judgment whether I have the knowledge in this field. As stated, it will be 40 years in September so I would say that we have had a very successful company. We have never had but five reportable incidents on the OSHA 300 form, in 40 YEARS. All being minor...so if I am in the "wrong" forum, someone please advise me where I can find a professional one. Thanks all for your continued knowledgeable and positive interactions. My father has been called upon by our State Representatives and Senators to speak on behalf of legislation, to stop these "fly by night companies" who come in, make money and are out of there. While professional, licensed and fully insured companies are then called to "fix" a mess or apparent dangers to the customer, their homes or vehicles. Each State is different. If you have any more positive advice, it would be received constructively. If not, there isn't much to say regarding your arrogance and ignorance during this tragic time. My depth of knowledge is tremendous, as well as my lobbying efforts in our high risk field. One should not diminish that.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't want anyone below me as my eyes are not what they used to be! I prefer the noise of chippers after my work is done so they are not below me unless getting something that flipped out in road etc "by my order so I know they are there".


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 5, 2015)

treedoc40 said:


> Thank you for posting this. Are you in the Tree business? If so, maybe you could help with some of the questions I asked.


Sorry i didn't get back to you i was out of town. no i am not in the tree biz but know that a lot here are and wanted everyone that uses a boom truck to be aware.


----------



## treedoc40 (Jun 10, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> Sorry i didn't get back to you i was out of town. no i am not in the tree biz but know that a lot here are and wanted everyone that uses a boom truck to be aware.


I hope you were on a very relaxtion vacation somewhere. No problem, I thought I would ask as your post mentioned about the manufacturer bulletins, etc. Which is good information to know...


----------



## treedoc40 (Jun 10, 2015)

treedoc40 said:


> I hope you were on a very relaxtion vacation somewhere. No problem, I thought I would ask as your post mentioned about the manufacturer bulletins, etc. Which is good information to know...


As I took the time to look back, it was someone else who mentioned the bulletins. Sorry!  Enjoy your summer!


BC WetCoast said:


> You don't work in this industry do you? If the groundies didn't walk under the boom, there wouldn't be any work done, cause you would have to move the boom out of the way after every branch. Groundies stay out of the drop zone to avoid being hit by falling branches and that's dealt with through communications (yell/response, whistles, microphones, hand signals etc).
> 
> Our booms are inspected yearly, non-destructive inspection and testing and dielectric testing.


----------



## ShermanC (Jun 11, 2015)

Pelorus said:


> This (different) tragedy was recentlyposted in TCIA's accident / fatality email. Sad.
> 
> http://www.abqjournal.com/592028/news/7-year-old-boy-injured-in-crane-accident-has-died.html
> 
> http://www.vertikal.net/en/news/story/22898/


This accident in Albuquerque was a joy ride that happened on a Sunday asthe arborist named Ken Raschick took four boys up in a lift of a wheeled machine chained to a flatbed trailer. Aerial photo showed no outriggers on the lift and the trailer twisted by the weight of the extended boom. Two occupants (Raschick and 12 year old nephew) died on impact, the seven year old son died about six days later. I haven't seen a follow up of the two ten year olds.

TCIA reported a lift truck snapped boom accident this Monday.


----------



## tylerbeach3 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting this stuff, time to inspect!


----------

